# en soient plus respectés



## Mister Draken

El preámbulo de la _Déclaration des droits de la femme et de la citoyenne _dice:

Les mères, les filles, les sœurs, représentantes de la nation, demandent d'être constituées en Assemblée nationale.
Considérant que l'ignorance, l'oubli ou le mépris des droits de la femme, sont les seules causes des malheurs publics et de la corruption des gouvernements, ont résolu d'exposer dans une déclaration solennelle, les droits naturels inaliénables et sacrés de la femme, afin que cette déclaration, constamment présente à tous les membres du corps social, leur rappelle sans cesse leurs droits et leurs devoirs, afin que les actes du pouvoir des femmes, et ceux du pouvoir des hommes, pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique, *en soient plus respectés*, afin que les réclamations des citoyennes, fondées désormais sur des principes simples et incontestables, tournent toujours au maintien de la Constitution, des bonnes mœurs, et au bonheur de tous.
En conséquence, le sexe supérieur, en beauté comme en courage, dans les souffrances maternelles, reconnaît et déclare, en présence et sous les auspices de l'Être suprême, les Droits suivants de la Femme et de la Citoyenne.  

Por supuesto que ya ja sido traducido (y muchas veces), pero en ninguna de las traducciones he notado que el "en soient plus respectés" se haya comprendido. ¿A qué se refiere el "en"?

Mi intento:

_Las madres, las hijas, las hermanas, representantes de la nación, exigen poder constituirse en Asamblea nacional. Considerando que la ignorancia, el olvido o el desprecio de los derechos de la mujer son las únicas causas de las desgracias públicas y de la corrupción de los gobiernos, han decidido exponer, en una Declaración solemne, los derechos naturales, inalienables y sagrados de la mujer, con el fin de que esta declaración, constantemente presente para todos los miembros del cuerpo social, les recuerde a ellos sin cesar sus derechos y sus deberes, para que los actos del poder de las mujeres y los del poder de los hombres, puedan ser a cada momento igualados con el propósito de toda institución política, *sean más respetados por ella*, para que las protestas de los ciudadanos, fundadas en principios simples e incuestionables, se dirijan siempre al mantenimiento de la Constitución, de las buenas costumbres y de la felicidad de todos. En consecuencia, el sexo superior tanto en belleza como en coraje, en los sufrimientos de la maternidad, reconoce y declara, en presencia y bajo los auspicios del ser supremo, los siguientes Derechos de la mujer y de la ciudadana._

Por "ella" entiendo a la "institución política".
​
Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## swift

Es causal: de tal manera, así, como resultado, etc.


----------



## Mister Draken

Es decir:

"sean de tal manera respetados". ¿Respetados qué? ¿_"los derechos naturales, inalienables y sagrados de la mujer" _o "_los actos del poder de las mujeres y los del poder de los hombres_"?


----------



## swift

Los actos.


----------



## Mister Draken

Cambié "igualados" por "comparados" y añadí "y". ¿Te parece bien dicho así?

*...para que los actos del poder de las mujeres y los del poder de los hombres, puedan ser a cada momento comparados con el propósito de toda institución política y sean, de tal manera, más respetados...*


----------



## swift

Creo que, para una revisión más extensa, podrías plantear la consulta en Language Lab.


----------



## Terio

constamment présente à *tous les membres du corps social*, *leur* rappelle sans cesse leurs droits et leurs devoirs, afin que les actes du pouvoir des femmes, et ceux du pouvoir des hommes, pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique, *en* soient plus respectés

Me parece que_ en_, como _leur_ se refieren a _tous les membres du corps social. _


----------



## swift

Sí, también es posible leerlo como un posesivo “de ellos” (cuyo antecedente serían los miembros).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Mister Draken said:


> Por supuesto que ya ja sido traducido (y muchas veces), pero en ninguna de las traducciones he notado que el "en soient plus respectés" se haya comprendido. ¿A qué se refiere el "en"?
> 
> Por "ella" entiendo a la "institución política".



No me queda nada claro si "_en"_ corresponde a _exposer dans une déclaration solennelle, les droits naturels inaliénables et sacrés de la femme _o a   _pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique _

Sin embargo,  hay que tener en cuenta que se redactó a partir de la _Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen_:



> ... afin que les actes du pouvoir législatif, et ceux du pouvoir exécutif, pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique, en soient plus respectés ;



cuya traducción oficial (Conseil Constitutionnel) es la siguiente:



> para que los actos del poder legislativo y del poder ejecutivo, al poder cotejarse en todo momento con la finalidad de cualquier institución política, sean más respetados ...


Declaración de los Derechos del Hombre y del Ciudadano de 1789


----------



## Mister Draken

Teniendo en cuenta que se reemplazaron "les actes du pouvoir législatif, et ceux du pouvoir exécutif" por "les actes du pouvoir des femmes, et ceux du pouvoir des hommes" y que la traducción oficial (Conseil Constitutionel) dice "sean más respetados" (los actos) hay que entender que aquellos que tienen que ser más respetados en ambos casos son "los actos".

Salvo que haya otra interpretación o argumentación gramatical creo que el análisis de @Athos de Tracia está en lo correcto.
Gracias


----------



## Terio

Sí, queda claro que aquellos que tienen que ser más repetados son los actos.

El problema es ¿por quien? (*en)* ¿Por las instituciones,  según la interpretación de Athos de Tracia?  ¿Por todos los miembros del cuerpo social, como escribí yo antes? Las dos soluciones me parecen posibles.

Por mi parte, me parece un poco extraño que « toute institution politique» sea el antecedente de *en, *porque está dentro de una incisa: « pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique», lo cual no significa que hay que discartar esa posibilidad. Sin la incisa, quedaría claro que el antecedente sería *todos los miembros del cuerpo social*.


----------



## Mister Draken

"Todos los miembros del cuerpo social" es más abarcativo, incluye a todas las personas (ciudadanos, residentes, hombres, mujeres, etc). Por otra parte, "todas las instituciones" (¿cuáles?, ¿públicas y privadas?) parece ser un concepto más acotado y ellas están constituidas necesariamente por personas y, en este sentido, forman parte del cuerpo social. [No desconozco que en la actualidad muchas corporaciones intentan desligarse de sus responsabilidades porque se convierten en entelequias sin rostros].


----------



## swift

Sigo pensando que ese “en” podría ser causal y expresar el resultado de la declaración, o bien del cotejo que se menciona inmediatamente antes.


----------



## Terio

También es posible, y queda más claro al leer la _Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen_ en el texto original que se puede consultar en La Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen.

En el texto original, la puntuación es diferente (puntos y comas) y  queda mucho más claro. Así que me inclinaría por la solución de Swift.

La puntuación de la declaración de marras me parece pésima.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Terio said:


> Sí, queda claro que aquellos que tienen que ser más repetados son los actos.
> 
> El problema es ¿por quien? (*en)* ¿Por las instituciones,  según la interpretación de Athos de Tracia?  ¿Por todos los miembros del cuerpo social, como escribí yo antes? Las dos soluciones me parecen posibles.
> 
> Por mi parte, me parece un poco extraño que « toute institution politique» sea el antecedente de *en, *porque está dentro de una incisa: « pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique», lo cual no significa que hay que discartar esa posibilidad. Sin la incisa, quedaría claro que el antecedente sería *todos los miembros del cuerpo social*.



Yo no he interpretado nada porque contestando a la pregunta inicial (  *¿A qué se refiere el "en" ?*) sigo sin tenerlo claro, como ya dije antes. 

Mi duda es y sigue siendo si los actos (de las mujeres) serán más respetados (tercera motivación del preámbulo)  al exponer sus derechos, etc... o si es al ser comparados con la finalidad de toda institución etc...


----------



## swift

Si se traduce ese _en_ como _así_, se mantendría la ambigüedad del texto de partida.


----------



## Nanon

swift said:


> Sigo pensando que ese “en” podría ser causal y expresar el resultado de la declaración, o bien del cotejo que se menciona inmediatamente antes.


Concuerdo. Lo interpreto así: _en _=  le fait que les actes du pouvoir des femmes, et ceux du pouvoir des hommes, peuvent (pourront) être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique, lo que corresponde a la traducción oficial.
A los ojos del lector contemporáneo, el texto resultaría más fácil de leer con punto y coma antes de cada repetición de _afin_. También resultaría más claro el antecedente de _en _(el cotejo, que es parte del mismo punto de la enumeración, en vez de la declaración que pertenece al punto anterior).

Una cosa es cierta: lo anterior intenta responder a la necesidad de encontrar una traducción con base en la gramática. La realidad es más compleja: el hecho de que los actos de poder de las mujeres y de los hombres sean más respetados también es (o debería ser, ya que en la época el texto no fue publicado) producto de la existencia de una declaración, de la exposición de los derechos naturales, inalienables y sagrados de la mujer, de que esta declaración esté constantemente presente para todos los miembros del cuerpo social, etc.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> A los ojos del lector contemporáneo, el texto resultaría más fácil de leer con punto y coma antes de cada repetición de _afin_. También resultaría más claro el antecedente de _en _(el cotejo, que es parte del mismo punto de la enumeración, en vez de la declaración que pertenece al punto anterior).


No podría estar más de acuerdo. 

Gracias por mojarte con tu análisis.


----------



## Mister Draken

Mi traducción ha quedado así. ¿Qué cambiarían respecto de "en soient" entonces?

Las madres, las hijas, las hermanas, representantes de la nación, exigen poder constituirse en Asamblea nacional. Considerando que la ignorancia, el olvido o el desprecio de los derechos de la mujer son las únicas causas de las calamidades públicas y de la corrupción de los gobiernos, han resuelto exponer, en una Declaración solemne, los derechos naturales, inalienables y sagrados de la mujer, para que esta declaración, constantemente presente para todos los miembros del cuerpo social, les recuerde sin cesar sus derechos y sus deberes; para que los actos del poder de las mujeres y los del poder de los hombres, al poder cotejarse en todo momento con la finalidad de toda institución política, *sean más respetados* y para que las reclamaciones de los ciudadanos, fundadas desde ahora en principios simples e indiscutibles, redunden siempre en beneficio del mantenimiento de la Constitución, de las buenas costumbres y de la felicidad de todos. En consecuencia, el sexo superior tanto en belleza como en coraje, en los sufrimientos de la maternidad, reconoce y declara, en presencia del Ser supremo y bajo sus auspicios, los siguientes Derechos de la mujer y de la ciudadana.
​Les mères, les filles, les sœurs, représentantes de la nation, demandent d'être constituées en Assemblée nationale.
Considérant que l'ignorance, l'oubli ou le mépris des droits de la femme, sont les seules causes des malheurs publics et de la corruption des gouvernements, ont résolu d'exposer dans une déclaration solennelle, les droits naturels inaliénables et sacrés de la femme, afin que cette déclaration, constamment présente à tous les membres du corps social, leur rappelle sans cesse leurs droits et leurs devoirs, afin que les actes du pouvoir des femmes, et ceux du pouvoir des hommes, pouvant être à chaque instant comparés avec le but de toute institution politique,* en soient *plus respectés, afin que les réclamations des citoyennes, fondées désormais sur des principes simples et incontestables, tournent toujours au maintien de la Constitution, des bonnes mœurs, et au bonheur de tous.
En conséquence, le sexe supérieur, en beauté comme en courage, dans les souffrances maternelles, reconnaît et déclare, en présence et sous les auspices de l'Être suprême, les Droits suivants de la Femme et de la Citoyenne.


----------



## Nanon

Respecto de en soient, no cambiaría nada. 
Las reclamaciones _de las ciudadanas  ._


----------



## Mister Draken

Nanon said:


> Respecto de en soient, no cambiaría nada.
> Las reclamaciones _de las ciudadanas  ._



¡Gracias!, error de tipeo.


----------



## Nanon

De nada


----------

